# cracked shower tray



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

hi
help! I have just found a crack in my shower tray  see picture
is there any way this can be fixed or will I need a new one, any help/advise would be gratfully accepted

regards

paul


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I had mine repaired. They opened up the crack a bit. Then put expanding foam in underneath as it was obviously felxing there. They then put fibreglass to cover the crack adn finally spary painted it a close match. It looks good.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*repair to crack*

Hi dubpaul
where did you take it to, motorhome/caravan dealer?

paul


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Try having a look a t Branfibre.co.uk they are based near Banbury, there are other companies that do it to.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Crack*

Hi, I had a similar problem, injected foam underneath and weighted tray to stop it bulging up then used Sikaflex adhesive/sealer to cover the split, this is flexible so won't come away with use. Lasted until we sold MH.
curlyboy


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Cracked shower tray*

Owl129

I have seen somewhere details of a company who can sort this for you, first injecting foam underneath then spraying on a sealing layer over the shower tray. I made a note of it somewhere - if only I knew where. I'll keep looking and post again if I find it.

Ray


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Still looking*

Owl129,

Still looking, but how about this guy: http://www.plastic-shower-specialists.com

Ray


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Found it*

Paul,

Found it - have a look at this: http://www.speedlinereuro.com

Ray


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Found it*



rayhook said:


> Paul,
> 
> Found it - have a look at this: http://www.speedlinereuro.com
> 
> Ray


ray
many thanks, have sent off for a information pack

regards

Paul


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Shower tray repair*

Paul,

Last comment on this - the web site address came from an article in MMM about a year ago. Like you someone had a cracked shower tray and seemed very happy with the eventual outcome.

Hope it all sorts itself out.

Ray


----------

